# Intermediate 4BLD X-Center Method



## Dylan Swarts (Nov 30, 2019)

Going to start off by saying I got the idea for this from a tutorial Adrian Debski did here. I basically just took it and switched it to UFR instead of using UBL, since this way you can use this method and slowly start learning 3 style, like Orozco. I also had to find ways to deal with the combo of D and U face targets in a way that does not require a lot of algs.
All the algs are just 3 style comms, or setups into.
This method works by using an extensive amount of setups, to limit the amount of algs neccessary to learn. After learning this, I would recommend you learn optimal comms (if you care about getting a lot better at 4bld) for cases that have lots of setups moves, or the ones that have U & D targets, since they suck.
*How it works:*
For all pairs containing E slice targets or E and D targets you set the E targets up to the top left center (Ful, Ruf, Lub, Bur), and for D targets you setup to Dfr. Here are the algs that then solve those cases you setup into.


Spoiler: Comms





Ufr-Ful-Ruf

[l' U2 l, u]

Ufr-Ful-Bur

[l' U2 l, u2]

Ufr-Ful-Lub

[l' U2 l, u']

Ufr-Ful-Drf

U':[r2, U' l' U]





Ufr-Ruf-Bur

U:[u', r' U' r]

Ufr-Ruf-Lub

y:[r' U' r, u2]

Ufr-Ruf-Drf

Uw U:[U r2 U', l']





Ufr-Bur-Lub

x':[r, Uw l Uw']

Ufr-Bur-Drf

Uw':[r2, Uw' l' Uw]





Ufr-Lub-Drf

Uw':[r2, U' l' U]




Okay, but now how do you solve a pair that has one U face target and an E slice target. You do it intuitively, its basically like the U2 method. Insert the E target into the correct U face slot, do the U interchange, and then undo insertion, undo interchange.


Spoiler: Easy example



Apply onto solved cube: U' d f U2 f' d' f U2 f' b' d b U b' d' b. As you see this leaves you with Ufr-Fdr-Ubr (-Lfd-Bld) Very much like the U2 method to solve the first 2 targets.


Next, to solve a pair containing a U and D target. For a pair containing Ubl and any D target, setup D target to Dfr and do this alg (from U2 method) Lw' U':[r2, U' l U]. This does Ufr-Ubl-Dfr. For pairs containing either Ubr or Ufl and any D target, setup to Dbl and do: (for pairs with Ubr) l' or (pairs with Ufl) b and then solve the same manner as U & E face pairs.
Remembering in which order you did setups might get confusing, and you can figure out your own rule to follow, but what I do is: If neccessary, always D layer first, then B and F faces, then L and R.
Here are some example pairs using the method:
Ufr-Dbr-Lbd: Setup D target with *D'*; setup L target with *L*; now it is one of the algs from the table above: *Uw':[U' l' U, r2]* and undo setups: *L' D*.
Ufr-Bur-Ubr: Like U2 almost. *u* to get E target out of way for insertion; *U* interchange first; insertion *r u' r'*; undo interchange *U'*; undo insertion *r u r'*; undo setup *u'*

Okay lastly, parity. It's literally just a comm, with the second target being a U target. Find out which U slot works best for which target, and you should be good.
Getting used to the whole method is tricky, but a few center only solves should get you on track!

That's about it, if I missed anything, or if you have any questions, feel free to ask, and I will respond ASAP. Happy BLDing!
PS Might develope one for + centers aswell, but you could do it yourself too actually..


----------

